# ipod audio books



## iabrownie (Dec 19, 2009)

How can I delete audio books from my Ipod?  I have unchecked them on itunes, synced my ipod and then books still are there.  The problem is they take up so much room.  Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You have to have the manual option checked on your iPod to be able to delete, I believe.  That's how I do it anyway.
I can hook up my iPod and check and make sure if you need.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, I hooked up my iPod.  If you right click on the file it will let you delete the file.
deb


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I manage my iPod content manually.  To delete anything, I hook up my ipod, open itunes and then click on the ipod folder.  I highlight what I want to delete in the appropriate folder... music, books, video, and click the delete key.  This way the item will stay in my PC itunes library, but be removed from the ipod.


----------

